# Info for Saskatchewan Duck/Goose Hunting Trip



## 2littletime2hunt (Jul 9, 2007)

I am planning a freelance duck/goose hunting trip to Saskatchewan this fall. I have never hunted in Saskatchewan before and am trying to figure out a town in which to stay. Does anyone have info on Wadena or Foam Lake? Any other suggestions? Also, I was planning on middle to late September. Should I expect a lot of other hunters? Do you need landowner's permission to hunt or can you hunt land unless posted? As a practice, I would ask either way but it's good to know in case you can't locate the landowner. Thanks for any info and/or suggestions.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Quill Lakes area is the most well known and it will be again this year as they are SOAKED. Lots of waterfowl will be in that area this fall.


----------



## 2littletime2hunt (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, Chris. I've read a little about the Quill Lakes area. I'm still wondering if Wadena or Foam Lake would be a good place to stay. Are there other towns I should consider? Is getting permission to hunt likely to be difficult? What about competition? Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

2littletime2hunt said:


> Thanks, Chris. I've read a little about the Quill Lakes area. I'm still wondering if Wadena or Foam Lake would be a good place to stay. Are there other towns I should consider? Is getting permission to hunt likely to be difficult? What about competition? Just wondering what to expect.


I am also investigating a similiar trip to Saskatchewan. A few question:
-Best dates to go?
-Advise me to have someone drive boats, gear, dog, guns up early and rest fly? Or rent equip once arrive?
-Easy to find public hunting land that you can walk into or best to find private land owners and ask permission?
-Recommend taking my dog, or not needed?
-Fly into Saskatoon (sp?)?
Thanks, Steve


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I freelance up there and from my front door to the Sask. border is maybe 3.5 hours. So I have no experience with flying there or anything about getting gear there outside of my own trailer. We have never taken a dog (mostly field hunt) so I don't have much experience on that.

The Quills is the most well known area, kind of like the Devils Lake of ND. Wadena and Foam Lake can be pretty busy places. So with that being said there is the most competition around there. I personally like peace and quiet so we put on a lot of miles over a couple seasons and scouted hard and found a good out of the way place. No offense, but given the time and money we took out of our vacation to find our area I don't give it out or anywhere near it.  I'm sure you understand.

I don't think I've hunted public ground in the 5 years we've been up there, all private. We do not hunt a spot up there without permission, some do, but I recommend being courteous and always ask. Lots of Americans dump birds up there and it ends up giving all Americans a bad name so go out of your way to leave a good impression.

Anywhere you go up there you'll have a good time. Where you find water you'll find birds. Most people go in late Sept. and early Oct.

This is the most info most Sask. hunters will give so enjoy.  Pretty guarded place up there and for good reason.


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like if you don't want a lot of competition, or other shooters in your area, you should keep driving and looking for out of theway areas?

Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## jamesgang (Oct 27, 2005)

Call me and i will tell you some places I know about.
Jim Beresford 214 215 7878


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

jamesgang said:


> Call me and i will tell you some places I know about.
> Jim Beresford 214 215 7878


Jim,

Great talking with you; nice to have met someone to share their canada duck/goose hunting wisdom! Thanks for the info and for visiting. I'll check into the sights as well.

Steve


----------

